# You Can't Make Calls All The Time



## BrentWin (Dec 21, 2013)

This morning, I got a chance to hunt a cornfield that I have been watching for about a week. My son Cody, friend Jesse and I got out there about 6:00 this morning to set up in the freezing rain.

The field was to soft to drive on so we had to make a couple 300 yard trips with blinds, gear and decoys. They really ought to have sherpas for goose hunting. By the time we got decoys out and the blinds camo'd it was 7:30 and we were sweating pretty good.

Nothing happened until about 8:10, with the exception of a mallard that got a little to close while checking out our goose silhouettes. Then, business picked up in hurry. We had birds everywhere. Singles, pairs, small groups and big bunches. It was hard to keep track of birds working, with birds circling in every direction and altitude.

When the dust settled it was 8:45 and we had our 9 geese on the ground. It was a great morning, made even better by having my son with me and taking Jesse on his first successful goose hunt. He was bouncing around like a little kid, when he was picking up birds.

There is no equal to working birds with a call that you made out of a raw chunk of wood. It just adds another dimension to a great morning.

http://i146.Rule #2/albums/r279/brentwin/goosehunt1221132_zpsff86a5d9.jpg

Me and Cody

http://i146.Rule #2/albums/r279/brentwin/goosehunt1221131_zps02eaad94.jpg

Jesse and Cody

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## myingling (Dec 21, 2013)

Looks like you guys had some good shootin


----------



## Tclem (Dec 21, 2013)

Nice job


----------



## DKMD (Dec 21, 2013)

Nice work! 

PS... I moved this to Kenbo's Chatroom since it's not really about 'making' calls


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 21, 2013)

Great pictures and congrats on a great hunt


----------



## bluedot (Dec 21, 2013)

Good day!


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 21, 2013)

Nice Hunt!!!


----------



## BrentWin (Dec 21, 2013)

DKMD said:


> Nice work!
> 
> PS... I moved this to Kenbo's Chatroom since it's not really about 'making' calls


 
That's cool Thanks


----------



## rdnkmedic (Dec 22, 2013)

What a day. Nothing better than sharing that stuff with your kid.


----------

